# Có nên lắp máy lạnh âm trần Daikin cho thiết kế hội trường



## Thuanhailongvan (14/11/20)

*TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ BÁN VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ.*


Tổng đại lý bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin chính hãng giá sỉ tốt nhất miền Nam là đâu? Cùng theo dõi bài viết này để biết thêm về những đặc điểm của sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần Daikin và bỏ túi địa chỉ tổng đại lý bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin chính hãng giá sỉ nhé!

+++ Tin nên xem: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất








*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CÓ NHỮNG MODEL NÀO? PHÙ HỢP VỚI KHÔNG GIAN RA SAO?*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCNQ*


Dòng tiêu chuẩn.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 18.050.000đ – 46.050.000đ


*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCRN*



Dòng tiêu chuẩn.
Sản xuất: Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 19.500.000đ – 36.300.000đ
*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCF*



Dòng Inverter
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R32.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 6.0hp.
Giá tham khảo: 26.800.000đ – 48.650.000đ
*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin model FCFC*

Dòng Inveter
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R32.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 19.550.000đ – 45.000.000đ















*TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ BÁN VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN NÀO LÀ CHÍNH HÃNG VỚI GIÁ SỈ?*


Khi đã quyết định mua *máy lạnh âm trần Daikin* thì điều tiếp theo bạn quan tâm là tìm một địa chỉ thật uy tín và chuyên nghiệp để mua và thi công.









*KẾT LUẬN.*


Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán công trình thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin nhanh nhất và hoàn toàn miễn phí 24/7 nhé!

Hải Long Vân tự tin là tổng đại lý cấp 1 bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin chính hãng giá sỉ trên toàn địa bàn miền Nam, các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, Bình Thạnh, Bình Tân, huyện Cần Giờ, Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, Nhà Bè, và các tỉnh lân cận như Long An, Tiền Giang, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai,… với giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất. Hãy liên hệ ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/may-lanh/am-tran-daikin/


----------

